# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Calci-lux σκεύασμα ασβεστίου.

## mitsman

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταγράψουμε τις παρατηρήσεις μας, σχετικά με το προϊον, όπως αυτό παρουσιάζεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο


Calci-Lux

----------


## aeras

Πρέπει να τονισθεί ότι υπερβολική λήψη ασβεστίου προκαλεί άλλη μορφή προβλήματος όπως οστεοπέτρωση και νεφρολιθίαση*.*

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη για την υποσημείωση!

----------


## jk21

http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww22eii.htm

*Calcium*
 Comprising about 1.5% of a bird's weight, calcium is the predominant  mineral in the body. Calcium is used for bone formation, egg shell  production and blood clotting. It also affects the heart, muscles and  nerves, as well as some of the body's enzyme systems. Most of the body's  calcium  is found in the skeleton where it comprises about 1/3 the  weight of dried bone. Calcium can also be found in body fluids. Skeletal  calcium is comprised mainly of calcium phosphate with some calcium  carbonate. Calcium carbonate is the main compound found  in egg shells.
  The recommended allowance of calcium for a maintenance diet is 0.50%. Higher amounts are required for breeding and growth.
  Too little calcium can cause demineralization of bone (fracturing), soft  egg shells, and inadequate calcium levels in the blood. Although some  birds on all-seed diets can experience hypocalcemic seizures, these  seizures are rare except in African Greys. Deficient diets can  be  supplemented with calcium syrup in the drinking water, sprinkled on  seeds or soft foods or administered directly; giving high calcium foods  such as bones, cheese or yogurt or sprinkling calcium powder on soft  foods. Care must be taken with vitamin supplements not to provide too  much calcium.
  It has been shown that calcium levels in the diet of over 1% decrease  the utilization of proteins, fats, vitamins, phosphorus, magnesium,  iron, iodine, zinc and manganese. At a level of 2.5% in the diet  nephrosis, hypercalcemia, hypophosphotemia, visceral and renal gout, and  decreased food intake have been observed.
  Cockatiels are very sensitive to high calcium and high calcium/Vitamin  D3 levels. Cockatiels, budgerigars, some grass parakeets and finches  live in arid climates and eat mainly lower nutrient, seed diets. They  have evolved to conserve nutrients and water and thus they may be more  sensitive to high levels of calcium and D3 in their diets. Birds of the  neotropics, with access to abundant, varied foods, have not needed to  conserve nutrients in their body and may have higher daily dietary  needs.
  Calcium absorption occurs mainly in the upper intestine and  is  regulated by Vitamin D3. Some absorption also occurs in the lower  intestine.  A 2:1 ratio of calcium to available phosphorus in the diet  is recommended for maintenance of proper bone tissue. High protein diets  and more acid in the intestines appear to aid in calcium absorption.  Compounds such as phytates (in cereal grains), oxalates (spinach,  rhubarb and related plants) and phosphates reduce absorption of calcium.  High fat diets may produce fatty acids in the intestines which can  reduce available calcium by forming insoluble calcium soaps. High-fat  seeds (eg unsprouted sunflower, safflower) may also impede calcium  uptake in the the intestines.



*Ασβέστιο* 
  Αποτελείται από περίπου 1,5% του βάρους ενός πουλιού, το ασβέστιο είναι το κυρίαρχο μεταλλικό στοιχείο στο σώμα.  Το ασβέστιο χρησιμοποιείται για το σχηματισμό των οστών, η παραγωγή αυγών με κέλυφος και την πήξη του αίματος.  Επίσης, επηρεάζει την καρδιά, τους μυς και τα νεύρα, καθώς και μερικά από τα ενζυμικά συστήματα του σώματος.  Οι περισσότεροι του ασβεστίου του σώματος βρίσκεται στο σκελετό, όπου περιλαμβάνει το 1 / 3 του βάρους των ξηρών οστών.  Το ασβέστιο μπορεί επίσης να βρεθεί στα υγρά του σώματος.  Σκελετικών ασβεστίου αποτελείται κυρίως από φωσφορικό ασβέστιο με κάποια ανθρακικό ασβέστιο.  Το ανθρακικό ασβέστιο είναι το κύριο συστατικό που βρίσκεται στο κέλυφος των αυγών.   Η συνιστώμενη αποζημίωση του ασβεστίου για δίαιτα συντήρησης είναι 0,50%.  Τα υψηλότερα ποσά που απαιτούνται για την αναπαραγωγή και την ανάπτυξη. 
   Πάρα πολύ λίγο ασβέστιο μπορεί να προκαλέσει αφαλάτωσης των οστών  (θραύση), μαλακό κέλυφος αυγού, και ανεπαρκή επίπεδα ασβεστίου στο αίμα.   Παρά το γεγονός ότι μερικά πουλιά σε όλες τις δίαιτες-σπόρος μπορεί να  βιώσει hypocalcemic κρίσεις, αυτές οι κρίσεις είναι σπάνιες εκτός της  Αφρικής Greys.   Ελλιπή δίαιτες μπορούν να συμπληρωθούν με σιρόπι ασβεστίου στο πόσιμο  νερό, πασπαλισμένα με σπόρους ή μαλακές τροφές ή τα οποία διαχειρίζεται  άμεσα? Δίνοντας τρόφιμα με υψηλό ποσοστό ασβεστίου, όπως τα οστά, τυρί ή  γιαούρτι ή ψέκασμα σκόνη ασβεστίου σε μαλακές τροφές.  Πρέπει να ληφθεί μέριμνα με τα συμπληρώματα βιταμινών δεν είναι να παρέχει πάρα πολύ ασβέστιο. 
   Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι τα επίπεδα ασβεστίου στη διατροφή άνω του 1% μείωση  της χρήσης του πρωτεΐνες, λίπη, βιταμίνες, φώσφορο, μαγνήσιο, σίδηρο,  ιώδιο, ψευδάργυρο και μαγγάνιο.   Σε επίπεδο του 2,5% στο νέφρωση διατροφή, υπερασβεστιαιμία,  hypophosphotemia, σπλαχνικό και νεφρική ουρική αρθρίτιδα, και μειωμένη  πρόσληψη τροφής έχουν παρατηρηθεί. 
  Cockatiels είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα σε υψηλά επίπεδα ασβεστίου και υψηλά επίπεδα ασβεστίου / βιταμίνης D3 επίπεδα.   Cockatiels, παπαγαλάκια, κάποια παπαγαλάκια γρασίδι και σπίνοι ζουν σε  άγονες κλίματα και τρώνε κυρίως τον περιορισμό των θρεπτικών συστατικών,  δίαιτες σπόρο.   Έχουν εξελιχθεί για τη διατήρηση των θρεπτικών στοιχείων και νερού και  κατά συνέπεια μπορεί να είναι πιο ευαίσθητα σε υψηλά επίπεδα ασβεστίου  και D3 στη διατροφή τους.   Πουλιά του neotropics, με πρόσβαση σε άφθονη, ποικίλα τρόφιμα, δεν  απαιτούνται για τη διατήρηση των θρεπτικών ουσιών στο σώμα τους και  μπορούν να έχουν υψηλότερες ημερήσιες διατροφικές ανάγκες. 
  Η απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου εμφανίζεται κυρίως στην επάνω έντερο και ρυθμίζεται από την βιταμίνη D3.  Μερικά απορρόφηση επίσης στο κατώτερο έντερο.  Μια αναλογία 2:1 του ασβεστίου με τα διαθέσιμα φωσφόρου στη διατροφή συνιστάται για τη διατήρηση της κατάλληλης οστίτη ιστού.  Δίαιτες υψηλές σε πρωτεΐνη και περισσότερο οξύ στα έντερα εμφανίζονται για να βοηθήσουν στην απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου.   Ενώσεων, όπως τα φυτικά οξέα (σε δημητριακά), οξαλικά (σπανάκι, ραβέντι  και συναφών εγκαταστάσεων) και φωσφορικά μειώνουν την απορρόφηση του  ασβεστίου.   Υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε λιπαρά δίαιτες μπορεί να παράγει λιπαρά οξέα  στο έντερο που μπορεί να μειώσει διαθέσιμα ασβεστίου, σχηματίζοντας  αδιάλυτες σαπούνια ασβεστίου.   Υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε λιπαρά σπόροι (π.χ. χωρίς φύτρα, ηλίανθος,  κνήκου) μπορεί επίσης να παρεμποδίσει την απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου στο  έντερο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε περίπτωση που δεν βρούμε το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν, μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε και να δίνουμε στην ανάλογη δοσολογία κάποιο άλλο αντίστοιχο συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου;

----------


## johnakos32

> Σε περίπτωση που δεν βρούμε το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν, μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε και να δίνουμε στην ανάλογη δοσολογία κάποιο άλλο αντίστοιχο συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου;


Αν τα πουλιά σου τρώνε σουπιοκολαλο και δίνεις και μια αυγότροφη με γάλα είσαι καλυμμένη!
Το κάθε σκεύασμα έχει δικιά του δοσολογια!

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν και τα tabernil calcio ,tafarm ostex ,miral chevita ,νομιζω εχει καποιο και η raff αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι 

ενω μπορεις να παρεις ταμπλετες αναβραζουσες ασβεστιου ,που αλλες εχουν μεσα και d3 (εκει θελει πολυ προσοχη στη δοσολογια και να μην δινεις αλλο συμπληρωμα με d3 εκεινο το διαστημα ) ,αλλες ειναι σκετες 
τυχαια ονοματα πχ calciform ,calcioral ,calcivita ,ideos κλπ 

σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,γιατι βγαινουν σε διαφορα mg ανα ταμπλετα ,μας αναφερεις ποιο πηρες και σου λεμε επιτρεπτη συχνοτητα παροχης και δοσολογια ,αφου θελουν διαλυση μονο ενα μικρο μερος τους σε αρκετο νερο (προοριζονται και για ανθρωπους και ειναι πυκνα )

----------


## wild15

Καλημερα!Εκτος απο σουπιοκοκκαλο και αυγο η αυγοτροφη με γαλα που τους δινω πρεπει συμπληρωματικα να δινω και καποιο απο αυτα τα σκευασματα?

----------


## jk21

Αν τρωνε την αυγοτροφη με το γαλα και το σουπιοκοκκαλο ,σπανια θα αντιμετωπισεις προβλημα .Εγω συμπληρωμα εδωσα ελαχιστες φορες κοντα στις γεννες και οταν κανανε αυγα και οχι παντα .Στο παρελθον και χωρις αυτο ,δεν ειχα προβλημα .Ειδικα σε πουλια που βλεπουν καμμια ωριτσα την ημερα ηλιακο φως ,εισαι ενταξει

----------


## panos70

Mε αυγο (τσοφλι) και σουπιοκοκκαλο,και γυψινη καρδουλα ( βλεπω συχνα να την τσιμπανε ας εχω μεσα και σουπιοκοκκαλο) δεν θα αντιμετωπισεις προβλημα, τοσα χρονια δεν ειχα ποτε προβληματα χωρις συμπληρωματα ασβεστιου μονο  φετος  πηρα το ostex της tafarm,γιατι ειχα μια μικρουλα,αλλα απο το τριτο αυγο (εκει συνηθως ειναι που θελει ο οργανοσμος ασβεστιο) εβαλα λιγες σταγονες για δυο μερες στο νερο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα! Αυγοτροφή δεν τους έχω βάλει ακόμα γιατί περιμένω να τελειώσει η περίοδος της καραντίνας. Δεν θέλω να τα βαρύνω με πολλά πράγματα ταυτόχρονα. Αυγό έχουν δοκιμάσει και το τσακίζουν (ειδικά η θηλυκή που είναι και απαραίτητο). Το σουπιοκόκκαλο δεν πρέπει να το έχουν και σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση. Παρόλα αυτά, είδα πρόσφατα πατήθρες ασβεστίου. Αξίζουν καμιά δοκιμή λέτε;

----------


## wild15

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις!Τα καναρινια μου ειναι αρσενικα και τα εχω εξω οταν δεν εχει κρυο οποτε ειναι ενταξει γιατι και εγω προτιμω τα σπιτικα προιοντα απο τα ετοιμα!

----------


## jk21

πατηθρες ασβεστιου; 


no comment  :trash:

----------


## mparoyfas

αυτό εδώ λέει πιθανόν
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αυτό, δεν ήξερα πως αλλιώς να το περιγράψω. Μην βαράς Δημήτρη  ::

----------


## jk21

το εαυτο μου βαραω ,μηπως ερθω στα ισα μου ,μετα την ... εξυπνη αυτη ιδεα των εταιριων .Σαφως δεν εχω κατι με σενα και καλα εκανες που το ανεφερες για να δεχθει και τον αντιστοιχο σχολιασμο 


την πατηθρα τη συγκεκριμενη θελω να μαθω την πλενουν ή τρωνε τα πουλια το ασβεστιο, σε γκουρμε γευση με κουτσουλιες παρεα; 


μετα το αλλο  σουπερ προιον  , που ειχα προσφατα δει 

(συνδιασμος μπισκοτου - ρουπσεν )




ερχεται ακομα μια ..... υπεροχη ιδεα !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για αυτό ρώτησα και εγώ, δεν μου φαινόταν πρακτικά εφαρμώσιμο αυτό το πράγμα.   ::

----------


## HarrisC

Εγω παντως δεν ξαναδινω προληπτικα σκευασμα ασβεστιου .Μονο σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι.Αν εχουν αναγκη ασβεστιου ,ο οργανισμος τους "χτυπαει καμπανακι" και τρεχουν και τσιμπολογανε σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμένα δεν το έχουν αγγίξει καθόλου από τη μέρα που το έβαλα. Μόνο τη θηλυκή βλέπω που και που να το κοιτάει αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι το τσιμπάει. Θα τους δίνω αυγό και αυγοτροφή, το σουπιοκόκκαλο πάντα μέσα εννοείται μπας και! Σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής θα δω πως θα το χειριστώ.

----------


## wild15

Αυτες τις <<πατηθρες>>μου τις ειχε προτεινει το pet οταν πηγα να παρω σουπιοκοκκαλο.Μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι ειναι οτι καλυτερο και θα τρωνε περισσοτερο απο αυτες!!

----------


## Gardelius

Κωνσταντίνα με 1 κ.γ. στην αυγοτροφη (τριμμένο σε μούλτι ή κάτι άλλο να το θρυμματίσεις) είσαι οκ. 

*Μίγμα Αυγοτροφής με Βότανα,βιταμίνες,ασβέστιο!! !*αυτή την είχα δοκιμάσει πιο παλιά ! ήταν μια χαρά !

Επαναλαμβάνω σε περιπτώσεις που δεν τρώνε καθόλου το κόκαλο σουπιάς !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Ηλία  :winky:  Όταν είναι η ώρα τους για διατροφική προετοιμασία και αναπαραγωγή θα το εφαρμόσω!

----------

